#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-17
<FrostyX> supersasho: to je zajimave, ..
<supersasho> chlopi, devcata, neviete mi poradit s mojim zapeklitym problemom? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11352625#post11352625
<supersasho> no nic idem sa s tym dalej babrat :)
 * ZOMBitch si rikal, ze ten navod na presun systemu na jiny HDD je na wiki dost nedostacujici, ale komu se to chce predelavat ze :D
<Guest14035> :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nechrapej a delej neco ;)
<ZOMBitch> koukam ze se ten navod nehnul od 2009 a titulek jadra v grubu 'ubuntu 7.10' ... vcelku aktualni jeste :))
<Guest14035> njn
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: drz mlc vopicaku :D
<supersasho> h00ked: ZOMBitch: zdravim pani.. mam na vas otazku.. ako si skopirovat system na novu particiu tak, aby som sa mohol do nej nabootovat? zdanlivo banalita, az kym som zistil ze moj povodny postup nefunguje
<supersasho> totiz z live CD cp -apx alebo rsync -ax jednej particie /media/systemcopouzivam/* /media/mojazaloznaparticia
<h00ked> na wiki je na to primo navod
<supersasho> potom upravit /media/mojazaloznaparticia/etc/fstab a zmenit moutn point root directory na uuid tej novej particie
<supersasho> h00ked: hm
<supersasho> toz pozriem to
<h00ked> ja mam ted vycerpane hledani a posila me to do <> :D
<supersasho> :-D
<h00ked> vice mene pres livko vytvoris /, /home, /swap a podobny ptakoviny co tam mas a pak se to vice mene kopiruje no
<h00ked> no v podstate si to vystihl no :D
<supersasho> no hej, potom pridem do povodneho systemu, dam update-grub, najde mi novy system, ale tam to konci
<h00ked> tak update-grub bych delal kazdopadne taky z livka :D
<supersasho> ked sa kuknem do /boot/grub/grub.cfg tak ho tam sice zobrazi, ale zobrazi tam stare uuid a preto mi pri vybrati zalohy aj tak bootuje do normalneho systemu
<supersasho> hm, ze by bol tam pes zakopany
<h00ked> ehm... ted me napada... nainstaloval si grub na ten novy disk? :D
<supersasho> pozriem sa ci netreba pri update grubu nejak nastavit particiu
<supersasho> jj ten tam bol
<supersasho> uz som tak zalohoval x krat
<supersasho> hm
<h00ked> tak to asi jedine to uuid no
<supersasho> iked
<supersasho> ja uz ani neviem ci som ho medzitym neformatoval.. a pokial tam neni v mbr nastaveny tak to by mohlo byt ono
<supersasho> no nic, idem si kuknut dokumentaciu grubu2 uz sa normalne tesim
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-20
<nettezzaumana> ha!
<prusnak> caf, je tu tomas?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-21
 * ZOMBitch pocita, ze asi jeste nikdo neresil pocasi v conky dokud to funguje ze? :D Ted koukam do mailu, ze budou zmeny kua
 * FrostyX se radsi podiva z okna
 * ZOMBitch je na to moc linej, a hlavne tam nema uz X let teplomer ...
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: uz si to vyresil?
<FrostyX> Teplomer netreba. nasledujicich nekolik mesicu bude budto zima, nebo kurevska zima. stupne znat radsi nechces :-D
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: 1. update-gub musis davat v chrootu noveho systemu, na wiki je ten navod dosti nedostacujici
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: na tom neco bude :D
 * ZOMBitch ten navod fakt snad prepise ... :P
<ZOMBitch> mozna ale jen kecam z hladu ... :D
<FrostyX> to spis. Bo ted budes prepisovat pocasi :-P
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: jj vyriesil som to, stacilo nahodit nanovo grub aj na jeden aj na druhy disk.. sice mi to teraz zobrazuje dvojmo, ale to uz si vyriesim, to je len detail.. stacilo mi nakopnutie od h00ked_ :)
<supersasho> ale nejak som z ocelota nadseny neni, ako zmeny su fajn ale nic prevratne sa nekona.. a asi vyskusam gnome shell :)
<supersasho> a potrebujem zohnat sondu na monitor :)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: jsi tu, nebo uz chrapes ?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: zde :)
<FrostyX> Tak jsem si rikal. Kurna ja si proste ten film nepustim a neco si napisu. Prvne jsem se koukl na weechat, jestli se do nej nebudou psat pluginy lip jak do irssi. Po hodine jsem to vzdal, protoze mi to prislo uplne stejne blbe zdokumentovane :-D. Pak jsem si hral chvilku s irssi a normalne jsem ty notifikace napsal :-D
<FrostyX> ted to jdu okomentovat a pohrat si se vzhledem kodu a pak se podelim
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: no vidis, mozna z tebe i jednou neco bude ... jinak diky predem vid :D 
<FrostyX> Na multiline input jebu. bitlbee by melo zvladnout poslat viceradkovou zpravu diky nejake prodleve pri odesilani zprav (ozkouseno), akorat to tam musis pastnout. Tak si nabinduju na nejakou klavesu spusteni vimu a kdyztak to obcas udelam pres paste z vimu
<FrostyX> treba se ti to bude taky hodit :)
<ZOMBitch> kej testnu, nejhorsi je ten zvyk na to pak :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZOMBitch> ja jsem zas dlouho nepohnul s nicim ... :-/ jsem linej nebo neni cas :))
<FrostyX> jo, ja jsem taky linej. Navic mam dost prace a budu muset za chvilku zacit delat praktickou maturitu, ale jak je videt, na kokotiny je cas porad :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-22
<ZOMBitch> vsak :D
<ZOMBitch> to je nejdulezitejsi preci :D
<FrostyX> taky si myslim
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: http://pastebin.com/bHY5xNH9
<FrostyX> aha, chyba se vloudila. jsem tam nechal starsi description, pak jsem to trosku pozmenil. to musim napravit jeste
<FrostyX> opravena verze http://pastebin.com/yquidrVf
<FrostyX> a v kolik jste tam tak byly ?
<FrostyX> ta posledni zprava mela byt do jineho okna
<joejoe_> ahoj, chtel bych prepnout nastaveni jazyka podle http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/V%C3%ADcejazy%C4%8Dn%C3%BD%20syst%C3%A9m  bohuzel v gdm combobox zmineny v navodu neni 
<joejoe_> chci mit vice uzivatelu a kazdeho v jinem jazyce..
<joejoe_> snazil jsem se to zmenit pred ~/.dmrc bohuzel mi to nefungovalo (nevim jestli tam mam syntaktickou chybu nebo jestli tudy cesta nevede vubec)
<joejoe_> pro kazdeho z tech uzivatelu chci pouzivat jiny desktop manager pro jednoho gnome-shell (en) a pro druheho xfce (cs)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-23
<yunife> caute ludia
<ZOMBitch> yunife: zdarec
<yunife> mam takovej malej problem, dostal som v skole zadanie http server v bashy, cez prikaz netcat som ten server spravil, akurad funguje takym sposobom, ze dojde request, a kym sa nedokonci odpoved, tak ine requesty sa neprijimaju, nedalo by sa nejako spravit aby okamzite po odchyteni prveho requestu odchytaval dalsi proces dalsi request, google mi s tym moc nepomohol :(
<yunife> ZOMBitch: jak de zivot? 
<yunife> ZOMBitch: s prikazom netcat si sa nehraval niekedy? 
<ZOMBitch> yunife: zivot je paradni, jen to statni stoji za hovno :D
<ZOMBitch> yunife: cece nehral skoro vubec :/
<yunife> ZOMBitch: skoda, chcel sem udelat paradne stranky na to zadanie do skoly, aj z obrazkami a tak, ale bohuzial to nefunguje, nacita mi prvy obrazok a ostatne uz nenacita, kvoli tomu cakaniu, aaa nerva z toho mam :D:D
<ZOMBitch> yunife: hehe, jen tak ciste orientacne ... vlastni proces na kazdy obrazek? 
<yunife> ZOMBitch: ano presne to potrebujem, len neviem ako to urobit vies
<yunife> ZOMBitch: ten netcat pracuje tak, ze ked pride request, spusti mi skript 
<yunife> ZOMBitch: tak som skusil vramci toho skriptu, znovu spustit netcat listovanie na porte, pre dalsie spojenie, lenze problem c. 1, ked spustim process paralne, tak mi tam praskne jeho PID, tym padom mi odvali response do browsera pretoze prve pojde PID toho procesu a nie HTTP odpoved a dalsi problem je ten, ze ten prvy proces sa mi nechce ukoncit kym neskonci ten paralny :-(
<ZOMBitch> yunife: scriptu udelej deti :)
<yunife> ZOMBitch: je nejaky sposob ako spustit proces paralne bez toho aby som za nim musel pisat & ?
<yunife> ZOMBitch: teda aby mi tam nepraskol ten PID 
<yunife> ZOMBitch: premyslal som aj nad niecim takym, ze by som pustil 10 procesov napr. toho listovania, ak by to slo a ze by som ich kontroloval, a keby niektory sa dokoncil, tak by som vytvoril hned dalsi proces, aby ich stale bolo 10 aktivnych
<yunife> ZOMBitch: ale asi sa to pobije o port :D
<ZOMBitch> yunife: jo to bude asi boj :))
<ZOMBitch> yunife: manual si cet? to louskam ted ...
<yunife> ZOMBitch: cital, snazil som sa rozchodit prepinac -k keep-open
<yunife> ZOMBitch: nasiel som nieco zaujimave, ked ( nc -l -p 8080 -e httpserv & ), tak mi nenapisalo vobec PID, idem to skusit
<ZOMBitch> :)
<yunife> ZOMBitch: ach nepomohlo :-( opet sa nezatvara spojenie 
<yunife> ZOMBitch: musi byt nejaky sposob ako spustit ten prikaz nezavisle na predchadzajucom
<yunife> ZOMBitch: asi sa na to vykaslem a bude to bez obrazkov, iba cisto jeden HTML subor prenasat
<ZOMBitch> yunife: taky moznost :D
<ZOMBitch> ale ... :)
<yunife> ZOMBitch: chcel som tam dat tucnaka obrazok, bolo by to krasne 
<yunife> ZOMBitch: ale co z toho ked mi ho v 90% pripadoch browser nenacita
<yunife> a ked som dal dva obrazky, tak ten druhy uz nemal vobec sancu :D:D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<yunife> ZOMBitch: som v srackach co ti poviem :D:D:D
<ZOMBitch> yunife: no napodobne, koukam ze se mi nemaze tempfile a tvori se pokazde dalsi ... jde to docela fofrem :D
<yunife> ZOMBitch: nejaky proces sa ti snazi naplnit suborovy system :D:D
<ZOMBitch> yunife: nastesti si hraju ja, takze vcelu klid, zas nejsem vrah :)
<yunife> to u nas v skole sa jednemu zadarilo typkovi :D
<yunife> sme pracovali na server na tych semestralkach
<yunife> a jeden typek tam vytvoril subor s nazvom for
<yunife> a potom ho v bashy nejako rekurzivne volal
<yunife> zahltil kompletne server :D
<ZOMBitch> yunife: uz se mi taky povedlo :D a tohle jde safra fofrem :D
<yunife> ZOMBitch: nj, museli restartovat server, sa s tym uz nedalo nic robit :-D
<yunife> ZOMBitch: ten netcat mi pise Can't grap 0.0.0.0:8080 with bind mna asi trafi, ono to nakoniec nepojde fakt spravit vobec :D
<ZOMBitch> hh
<Guest97714> lidi
<Guest97714> nemate nekdo zkusenosti s Arduino?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: jeste jednou topic a znovu :P
<SquirrelCZE> wut?
<ZOMBitch> wurst? :D
 * ZOMBitch je dnes uplne dutej sry :)
<SquirrelCZE> aha :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: zdar, tak uz si se vychrapal jo? :D notify jede krasne, jen jeste nebyl cas to nekam plesknout do conky :)
<FrostyX> kdyby byl nejaky problem tak rekni. Jdu chvili afk, pak spolu mame jeste rec :-D
<yunife> SquirrelCZE: je mi to zname, mam skusenosti iba s mikrokontrolerom co je v tom
<SquirrelCZE> yunife: jakoze, mne se to jako hracickovy strasne libi :D
<SquirrelCZE> hlavne vzhledem k tomu ze muj konicek jsou RC Auta...
<SquirrelCZE> takze skombinovat je s Arduinem :D
<yunife> SquirrelCZE: jj, je to celkom fajn, nemusis sa zaoberat tolko elektronikou a vyrobou DPS, mas hotove riesenie :-)
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<yunife> SquirrelCZE: hod mi tvoj jabber ID ;-)
<SquirrelCZE> squirrel@jabbim.com
<SquirrelCZE> yunife: jakoze, minimalne bych dal arduino mezi prijimac/servro,regulator v aute a nechal  ho preposilat signal a zaroven ho zapisovat na kartu
<SquirrelCZE> pak jen strcit do pc a mam graf cele jizdy
<yunife> SquirrelCZE: chces logovat priebeh jazdy tym, zaujimave
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze
<SquirrelCZE> to je prvni krok
<SquirrelCZE> druhy krok je ze to auto bude jezdit samo :-)
<yunife> SquirrelCZE: ja teraz ako bc. pracu robim rozhranie na ovladanie robota z dvoma kolesami :-D
<SquirrelCZE> he
<SquirrelCZE> ja jsem 17tilety pubertak s velkou fantazii :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale verim, ze kdyby se mi povedlo arduino naucit logovat tu jizdu
<SquirrelCZE> tak by to ze to pojede samo mohlo zacit byt realne 
<yunife> ZOMBitch: premyslam nad tym, ze by som mozno mohol naprogramovat vlastnu binarku, ktora by odchytavala prichadzajuce spojenia a predala riadenie skriptu, to by mohlo fungovat :D
<yunife> SquirrelCZE: ja som tiez nejako zacinal z toho si nic nedelej :-)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<yunife> SquirrelCZE: vek nehovori o tom kolko ma clovek skusenosti ;-)
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<yunife> SquirrelCZE: akurad nie som si isty ci ten andruido toho vela zvladne, predsa tam je myslim ATmega8 pokial si dobre pametam 4K instrukcii sa tam vojde, ale tie shieldy na to to asi dokazu rozsirit o dalsi vykonejsi mikrokontroler na narocnejsie aplikacie
<SquirrelCZE> popripade je XY shieldu na bezdratove propojeni s pc
<SquirrelCZE> takze v nejhorsim...
<SquirrelCZE> jako, stejne bych po te draze jezdil 1km/h a to doufam ze arduino zvladne
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: nevis jak je na tom bitlbee s posilanim souboru na icq ?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: to fakt netusim, nepotrebuju = neprovozuju :)
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<h00ked_> to zalohovani me jednou zabije... :D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: akorat me stve jedna vec na tech notifikacich a nevim jak to udelat. Je tam podminka, ze pokud ti dojde zprava na aktualne otevreny chan, tak te to nebude notifikovat. Jenze bych tam potreboval zohlednit "ze musi byt okno s irssi aktivni", ale zaboha nevim jak to zjistim :(
<FrostyX> Jdu na dve hodky pryc. kdybyste nekdo vedel jak zjistit jake okno je aktualne otevrene, budu moc rad :)
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked_: taky? :
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> nejhorsi je
<SquirrelCZE> ze mne to ceka jeste jeste jednou...
<h00ked_> ja ted zalohuju komplet vsechno no... :D
<SquirrelCZE> ja taky :D
<h00ked_> taky budes reinstalovat? :D
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked_: ee
<SquirrelCZE> ale pro jistotu
<h00ked_> no ja si tak trochu dojebal system... :D
<h00ked_> hm... prijdu o 22 dni uptime :/
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<yunife> ZOMBitch: si tu? chces sa zasmiat? :D
<yunife> ZOMBitch: echo $test | grep -i Content
<yunife> ZOMBitch: nechce mi to v skripte ist :D:D
<ZOMBitch> yunife: divne, tam mas/nemas uvozovky bo $test je nedefinoovany ... nebo tak neco :))
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: no jak ty temata v irssi funguji, to by me zajimalo vsechno %w jsem zmenil na %K, ale stejne hormada veci zustala v bile barve
<FrostyX> budte nekdo te lasky a reknete mi prosim, jak v irssi theme zmenim text bezne zpravy na nejakou jinou nez na tu idiotskou bilou.
<SquirrelCZE> eeeeeeeeeeej
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<SquirrelCZE> nevite nekdo jestli je neco pro ubuntu 11.10, co by zobrazovalo v ikone slozky jeji obsah
<SquirrelCZE> jako treba nahled .avi souboru ktery je v ni? :D
<DoNtIkE_> Dobry vecer
<FrostyX> Ahoj
<DoNtIkE_> ptreboval bych poradit s conkyforecast
<DoNtIkE_> postupoval jsem podle tohoto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869328
<DoNtIkE_> data me to stahuje ale chtel bych nejak aplikovat sablonu co je na wiki
<DoNtIkE_> bohuzel nevim jak. pokud pouziji ${texeci 360 ~/.conky/weather.template} tak to vypise  Bad substitution
<DoNtIkE_> nevite co s tim?
<DoNtIkE_> nikdo nevi? Nidko neradi?..
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-15
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX_: hej ty jsi pripojenej prez vrata od garaze ne ? :D
<FrostyX> v noci par rebootu bo jsem zkousel start screenu s irssi pri bootu ... a nedarilo se a nedarilo :-D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D 
<|Nuclear|> musis to rozbehat na vps nekde a pak se jen sshackovat :D jakoze spustis konzoli po startu, autentifikace pomoci klice at to nechce heslo a za to screen -raAd a nabehne ti screen do konsole :D
<FrostyX> nechci
<FrostyX> ikdyz ted uz mam jinak udelany notifikace tak mozna
<|Nuclear|> :) jestli chces mam vps muzem se domluvit :D
<FrostyX> nope
<FrostyX> diky :-)
<Chinese_soup> ja si ten shell vemu za nej!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup:  takhle to tady nefunguje :D
<Chinese_soup> tak co ja vim jak to funguje
<Chinese_soup> jedina ma prace zde je psat "solved; next"
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<|Nuclear|> :D hlavne ze jsi hrdy na svou "praci" :D
<FrostyX> je to dulezita uloha. Vsichni s napjetim cekame az problem oznaci za vyreseny a muze se zahajit nova kvalitni diskuse o jinem problemu ...
<FrostyX> zejo chinese :-)
<Chinese_soup> jojo
<Chinese_soup> přesně tak
<FrostyX> to neni jen tak ... 
<FrostyX> to uz bychom rovnou mohli resit vice problemu soucasne a propadnout tak v naprostou anarchii .. :-D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: coz ta naprosta anarchie je standardni stav :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: btw jses loglej dvakrat :D FrostyX FrostyX_  :D
<FrostyX> hmm .. ale proc :-D
<FrostyX> ze by som neco zjebal ? :_D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: nebylo by to poprve :D
<FrostyX> ovsem to by znamenalo, ze mi to pri tom bootu mozna trosku i fungovalo :-D
<|Nuclear|> :D 
<Guest88735> jezis
<Guest88735> jebat pravidla ;-)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-16
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: hoj
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup: jeste ne :)
<Chinese_soup> :(
<Chinese_soup> posral jsem to
<Chinese_soup> jdu se zabit
<|Nuclear|> ok, pak dej vedet jak jsi dopadl 
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: hoj .. jsem byl ve skole
<|Nuclear|> v klidu 
<|Nuclear|> kdyz kompilujes kernel po ssh a server jaksi po rebootu nenabehne ty k nemu nemas fyzicky pristup tak co udelas ? :D
<FrostyX> pustim si film a pujdu si lehnout
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX: to neni spatny napad
<FrostyX> ja si myslim :-D
<|Nuclear|> akorat v praci se dost spatne provozuje :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-17
<amin_> hi
<amin_> mam problem na Ubuntu 10.04 so zvukom 
<amin_> totizto vsetko mam zapnute v nastaveniach a zvuk stále nejde 
<amin_> zvukovu kartu mám externu nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-20
<belias> Zdravim, potreboval bych poradit, jak v chromium nastavit apt odkazy. Porad se spousti jen nova zalozka
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-15
<neclovek> zdravim
<neclovek> najde sa niekto to by mi pomohol s neviditelnym obrazom ? :D
<lubko> nie
<neclovek> :C
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-18
<jednorozec> ranko
<jdrab> ranko aj tebe myticka bytost :D
<lisca> SCREAM BLOODY GORE
<jp_hranice> Ahoj Ubunťáci, zdravým všecky. Jsem docela znepokojenej tím, jak mi nejde nový ubuntu. Živé sezení vůbec nenaběhne a po instalaci se mi to už taky seklo.
#ubuntu-cz 2014-10-13
<radekH> Dobrý den všem
#ubuntu-cz 2014-10-17
<jirka_> Ahoj. Tuhne mi final release. Co s tím? Čekat na opravu?
<mirda> jp_hranice: zdar, co logy? nic? mrkni se do logu ve /var/log/ a hledej okolo casu kdy ti to zatuhlo
<mirda> pokud najdes neco podezreleho, zkus to vygooglit
<primamateria> zdravim, je tu niekto co by mi pomohol pochopit ako funguju group permissny?
<primamateria> exit
#ubuntu-cz 2014-10-18
<Zoltan214> Ahojte :)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-10-12
<HGHGG> ahoj
<HGHGG> je tu někdo?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-10-13
<ccfeso> Je tu niekto
<ccfeso> ?
#ubuntu-cz 2016-10-21
<Noxvil19> ahoj
<Noxvil19> mam dotaz
#ubuntu-cz 2018-10-16
<patko> ahojte
<patko> prosim pomoc
<patko> for f in *.flac; do ffmpeg -i "$f"  "${f%.flac}.mp3"; rm $f; done 
<patko> chcel by som sa spytat ci tento skriptik bude mazat po kazdej skonvertovanej skladbe ten original, alebo ich zmaze vsetky na koniec. dakujem
